# Transportability



## fionka

Necesito más ayuda...

Como decir correctamente en español la expressión:

_cross-cultural transportability_

queriendo decir que es un rasgo de algo que puede ser utilizado en varias culturas, traducido de un idioma al otro y aplicable...

Y contexto parecido...

_sth developed in one culture can be transported to and used in another..._

Gracias.


----------



## apuquipa

transfered?


----------



## fionka

busco la traducción al español


----------



## apuquipa

Sorry.

¿Y "transportado"?


----------



## danielfranco

¿Transposición, quizá? Del verbo "transponer".


----------



## Soledad Medina

Veo que existe este hilo sobre la palabra que no sé cómo traducir pero no me satisfacen las respuestas.

Tengo que traducir una frase que dice:
The Flash Drive offers the ultimate in transportability.

La Unidad Flash ofrece lo más avanzado en facilidad de traslado???

Agradeceré ayuda.
SM


----------



## counsel

Hi all

I thought I´d try again, since no once knew how to translate this one in the other thread.  (Moderator note: the forum doesn't work like that. We only need one thread on this topic.)

What is the spanish term for "transportability"? 

In my case, the context is: "This unit standard will contribute to the full development of the learner within the electrical engineering and construction environment by providing recognition, further mobility and transportability within the field of Physical Planning and Construction." 

Any suggestions? Its really just that one word that´s giving me trouble.


----------



## counsel

Término: transportabilidad (n.f.)Definición: Característica de una ayuda técnica cuando puede ser transportada.


I think I found it!


----------



## omarchile

Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir "Transportability" gracias..


----------



## Peter P

Transportabilidad. Capacidad de ser transportado.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## omarchile

Excelente Muchas Gracias


----------

